# Deer corn and goats



## ColLark (Jul 22, 2013)

I put deer corn at the bottom of my field and my goats will graze down there and eat some from time to time but I also put them out alot of brush clipping and goat feed so it's a small part of their diet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the problem isn't so much them having corn, although cracked is easier on their stomach and teeth..its having too much..giving them what My vet called carbohydrate poisoning or acidosis, causing runs, lethargic behavior,dehydration and with out treatment many times death.

why I choose not to feed corn
corn is not easily digested
its a poor source of nutrition 
used as a cheap filler
not suffient in calcium..too much fed to bucks can add to the risk of UC
most is GMO corn , which goats can not process properly adding to the problem

although feeding a bit wont hurt...it really doesn't do much for the goat unless weather is cold..since corn does heat up while being digested and can help warm them up

http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents/articles/Goat_AcidosisInGoats.pdf


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, whole corn isn't good to give to goats, it isn't easy on their teeth either


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Any grain can cause acidosis if fed in higher quantities than the goats are used to, it's not just corn.


----------

